# 2007 Cannondale Catalog



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

Does anyone have a link to the 2007 road bike catalog? A web search only got me to someone's scanned copy of the mountain bike range of cycles. Thanks.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Sorry, I don't. But I just got my hands on a copy of the 2007 catalog -- sweet! Great photo of Igor Astarloa testing his new SystemSix with a Sylvester the Cat bandana! :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

I have the catalog, but there is so much to scan.

Is there anything in particular that you want? I can scan that


----------



## davis (Oct 4, 2005)

What's changed in the Synapse (Carbon) bikes for 2007?


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

davis said:


> What's changed in the Synapse (Carbon) bikes for 2007?


Um, I really don't know must about last years model to be honest, but here is a scan of the 2007's... maybe you can tell for yourself!

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/File0001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/File0002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/File0003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/File0004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

sorry if the images are small, my scan is crap :mad2:

and I can't get the first one rotated right, sorry.


----------



## sm1000 (Dec 2, 2005)

2007 Bikes are on the Cannondale site now.
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/road/index.html


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks! Just picked one up yesterday at a shop that was sent 300 of them. Buying a new bike is such a pain in the ass. Too many choices!


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> Sorry, I don't. But I just got my hands on a copy of the 2007 catalog -- sweet! Great photo of Igor Astarloa testing his new SystemSix with a Sylvester the Cat bandana! :thumbsup:


That is a great pic! Did you happen to see the disclaimer in the back of the catalog saying they (Cannondale) didn't really approve of Barloworld racers not wearing a helmet?

As to the bikes, the CAAD 9 Optimo 2 in the Team HealthNet livery looks pretty cool.


----------

